# Divisor y Sumador 96.1 y 105.1 Mhz para 2 Potencias



## cinaradio (Dic 19, 2012)

Alguien me consulto por lo que publique en otro post, tiene actualmente una FM en 96.1 Mhz y quiere cambiarlo a 105.1 Mhz y un colega me comento que no coincide con las medidas de
en mis calculos para tu equipo de 96,1 a 105,1 Mhz.

Para 96.1 las medidas que me dan para el divisor son estas: *115,8 cm=1 metro con 15 cm* RG58 50 ohms y los dos *RG59 cortos de 75 ohms 1/2 onda 58 cm
*
Para 96.1 Mhz las medidas del sumador seria= *RG11U 75 ohms 142 cm* los RG que salen de cada potencia y va soldado a un *RG213 o otro que sea de 50 ohms 95 cm* y va a antena

*********************************************************************
Para 105.1 Mhz son estas las medidas=*RG58 105 cm que sale del Exitador* y divide a las potencias, este RG va soldado a los dos *RG59 75 ohms 53 cm
*
Para 105.1 Mhz el Sumador son estas medidas=*156 cm RG11U* que salen de cada potencia y luego van soldado a un *RG213 de 50 ohms 104 cm*
_Formula aplicada en los calculos en Divisor=300/xxx*0.66*56.25=xxx Para el Sumador 75*0.66*xxx*2=xxx y 75*0.66*xxx*3=xxx _

Los que han armado algun Divisor y Sumador y tienen mayor experiencias, les agredesco sus aportes para que entre todos aprendamos.

ESTAS MEDIDAS ES PARA SUMAR DOS POTENCIAS 

Y una otra consulta, he visto en equipos M31 con otro tipo de sumado, una cajita antes del filtro y de cada potencia salen dos RG con 1/2 lambda, de este metodo y el anterior cual es el mejor...??? y que componentes van dentro dentro de esa cajita metalica antes del filtro...??? o como es ese ajuste a frecuencia...???


----------



## andioliv (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola Cinaradio yo tambien tengo un problema tengo un excitador de 25w m31 y 3 potencias m31 de 250w y me gustaría sumarlas,como armo el divisor entrada y sumador salida  ..父 Andi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2013)

hola a todos !saludos cordiales !, el sumador y divisor son la misma cosa y es conposto por dos trechos de 75 ohmios donde en el divisor para entrada de amplificadores podem ser hechos con cable RG59U y los sumadores de potencia de salida de amplificadores deven sener hechos con cable RG11U. el conprimento del cable deve sener de 1/4 de onda ,pero no debemos nos orbidar de multipicar el resultado  por 0,66 que es lo factor de velocidad del cable con dielectro (ayslamiento central )de plastico en relaciõn a el  aire.
Entonses tenemos : Conprimento del cable = 300/ F(Mhz)/4 X 0,66  por exenplo para una frequencia de 98.1Mhz ( centro de la banda FM ) Tenemos 300/98.1 / 4 X 0,66 = 3,058/4 X 066 = 0,54 Metros
Yo recomiendo la utilizaciõn de un adaptador tipo "T" femea donde el femea central es conectado el cable de 50 ohmios( RG58U ) que puede tener qualquer conprimento sin peñas y en los extremos del adaptador tipo "T" los cables de 75 ohmios (RG059U ) los cables son conectados a el entradas de los amplificadores de potencia . En las salidas del amplificadores de potencia conectamos los cables de 75 ohmios (RG11U) y lo adaptador tipo "T". En la femea central del adaptador tipo "T"conectamos el cable de 50 ohmios ( RG213U ) que puede tener qualquer conprimento hasta la antena .
Quando tratamos de divisores para antenas lo conprimento del cable de 50 ohmios (RG058U o RG213U dependiendo de la potencia de salida del transmissor ) que conectas el transmissor a el divisor puede tener qualquer conprimento ( en realidad lo necessario ). el divisor consiste en el adaptador tipo "T" femea , los dos cables de 75 ohmios tienem 1/4 de onda X 0,66 ( RG059U o RG11U conforme la potencia de salida del transmissor ). los cables de 75 ohms son conectados atravez de adaptadores femea-femea con cables de 50 ohmios con qualquer conprimento hasta la dos antenas sumadas .
Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones caso no contesteme e yo tento novamiente con mucho gusto.
Att.
daniel lopes.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

andioliv dijo:


> Hola Cinaradio yo tambien tengo un problema tengo un excitador de 25w m31 y 3 potencias m31 de 250w y me gustaría sumarlas,como armo el divisor entrada y sumador salida  ..父 Andi



no pueden sumarse 3, se aplica en 1 - 2 o 4

alguien me pasa como sumar 4 potencias de 300w m31? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola caro nicolascravero de dejo aca un croqui de como armar lo que pides.
Qualquer duda adicional, pregunte es un gusto contestarte.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu armación!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola daniel, muy bueno el aporte, gracias, te hago una consulta tengo una formación de 8 dipolos con arnés creo que es rg213 o similar debe ser rg11u por que son de 75
la pregunta es, soporta 1kw esta formación y el cable de baja es 1/ pulgada rígido.
gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

nicolascravero dijo:


> Hola daniel, muy bueno el aporte, gracias, te hago una consulta tengo una formación de 8 dipolos con arnés creo que es rg213 o similar debe ser rg11u por que son de 75
> la pregunta es, soporta 1kw esta formación y el cable de baja es 1/ pulgada rígido.
> gracias


Seguramente que si y sin peñas  ,! teras un gran y respetable sinal irradiado !,
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu enpreita !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola nicolascravero,Como  dice el colega Daniel,deberia funcionar perfectamente,el unico punto critico es el chicote de entrada,es decir ,el que lleva un tramo corto de coaxil de 50 ohm, y de donde parte la primera division ,con cable de 75 ohm,este punto es critico,porque aqui se debe soportar toda la potencia aplicada al sistema irradiante,es recomendable que aqui utilcemos un conector N o superior,y un cable adecuado para manejar esa potencia,luego los rg 11 de la primera division ,pueden manejar perfectamente 500w en cada rama.


Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Estimado Don Griego el conpañero nicolascravero aclara que lo cable de bajada de la antena es un tipo rígido de una pulgada en diametro( Cellflex) , portanto seguramente ese soporta 1KW sin peñas algun.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolascravero (Mar 12, 2014)

hola colegas, creo que me exprese mal el cable de baja es de 1/2 pulgada y no es cellflex, por eso no se si soporta 1kw, el resto de la antena parece que si soporta esa potencia. gracias


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado Don Griego el conpañero nicolascravero aclara que lo cable de bajada de la antena es un tipo rígido de una pulgada en diametro( Cellflex) , portanto seguramente ese soporta 1KW sin peñas algun.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel ,Generalmente los distribuidores de Potencia,terminan en un chicote de coaxil de 52 ohm Con un conector macho ,que se enchufa ,en el henbra ,que esta puesto en el coaxil que viene del Tx,a este punto me referia como critico!.


Saludos.




Saludos.



nicolascravero dijo:


> hola colegas, creo que me exprese mal el cable de baja es de 1/2 pulgada y no es cellflex, por eso no se si soporta 1kw, el resto de la antena parece que si soporta esa potencia. gracias



Hola Nicolas ,Que cable usas para subir a la torre???? Un Rg213,rg8 ?.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Me gusta en  mucho lo cable RG214 por tener doble malha garantizando una mejor blindagen de lo vivo , pero lo RG213 puede si andar a 1Kw sin peñas en VHF quando la relación de ondas refeljadas (SWR o ROE ) son bajas y  el (ese cable)no es demasiado largo.
La desvantagen de un cable mui largo son las perdidas agregadas por cada metro a mas  y esas perdas son transformadas en calientamento dese cable y tanbien un alcançe menor desa emissora.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 4, 2015)

hola queria consultar tengo dos blf278 300w cada uno para hacer el sumador el rg11 no me va muy bien porque es muy grueso  podria poner rg 59 de politireno  me refiero aguantara los 300w cada cable gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2015)

Hola kakemarake No te va a aguantar tanta potencia,sobre todo si aparece un desbalance entre las etapas de salida,podrias tratar de conseguir algun cable especifico de teflon de 75 ohm.


Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 23, 2015)

cinaradio dijo:


> Alguien me consulto por lo que publique en otro post, tiene actualmente una FM en 96.1 Mhz y quiere cambiarlo a 105.1 Mhz y un colega me comento que no coincide con las medidas de
> en mis calculos para tu equipo de 96,1 a 105,1 Mhz.
> 
> Para 96.1 las medidas que me dan para el divisor son estas: *115,8 cm=1 metro con 15 cm* RG58 50 ohms y los dos *RG59 cortos de 75 ohms 1/2 onda 58 cm*
> ...





Hola estimado cinaradio y cual es el cálculo para el largo del cable de 50 ohm del divisor? Todavía no logro entender, yo tengo dos módulos de 300 en 90.5 me podrías explicar me esta saliendo humo de la cabeza, tengo un sumador y divisor pero no se en que frecuencia están? Ja subo foto de lo que tengo. Saludos 

Yamilo


----------



## elgriego (Abr 24, 2015)

Buen Dia Yamilo,El largo del cable de 50 Ohm .no es importante,Como si lo son los de 75 Ohm,Pero si queres guardar relacion con la fcia de transmision,lo calculas del siguiente modo.
Antes que nada,existe un axioma,En las palabras del colega DJ_Glenn,que dice ,1/2 L Repite,1/4L Adapta.
El 1/4 Ya sabes como se saca,El medio se obtiene:div 300/Fcia,y El resultado lo dividis por dos.Ese resultado es la  relacion de media onda en funcion de la fcia de operacion.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2015)

Hola a todos , una buena sugerencia es agregar lo resistor de balanceo de 100 Ohmios prolijo a andar en RF y alta potenzias entre las conecciones de los cables de 50 y 75 Ohmios , la potenzia que ese resistor deve suportar sin problemas es la mitad de cada pallet. Caso un de los dos pallets desbalancear ( por algun motivo bajar su potencia de salida) o fallar totalmente (dañarse) lo resistor si encarrega de dicipar  ese desbalanceo o mismo la mitad de la potenzia generada por lo pallet bueno y garantiza que lo sumador no trabaje descasado (altas reflejadas).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 24, 2015)

Gracias don griego, entendí todo a la perfección..,puedo subir por aquí las imágenes de los módulos de 300 como para ver si son compatibles?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 24, 2015)

Si Subilas ,asi las vemos todos!


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 25, 2015)

Esta son las fotos, la que se ve el amperimetro no es mi foto pero mi equipo es el mismo. Mañana voy a apagar el mio y le saco una foto, lo que pasa es que a hora esta el equipo prendido.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola yamilo12,El De la foto de la izquierda,no reviste problema,siempre y cuando funcione correctamente la protección de Roe,Con respecto al de la derecha,es un engendro diabólico.
Cabria que asegurarse ,que la protección de roe de este ,tambien trabaje correctamente,Ya que si hermanamos etapas de potencia,con un Wilkinson, sin la resistencia compensadora,que es lo que ocurre con los equipos M31 y sus clones como este. Un desbalance en cualquiera de los módulos,sin un sistema de protección de roe elevado, por desadaptación de impedancia , puede terminar con la destrucción de uno de los transistores de salida, y ya sabemos lo que eso significa. 


Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 25, 2015)

Como esta don griego, si el de la derecha fue un gran equipo para nosotros, nos aguanto muchos años.  Y a hora conseguimos el de la izquierda. Según me dijeron que a lo mejor allá que cambiar el circuito del módulo derechi y otras cosas más, por lo que veo acá en el foro dicen que los dos pallet tienen que ser igual, y los dos míos son re distintos, el uno con el otro.  La protección de la derecha anda bien y eso que es viejito el otro es nuevo. Por ej.  El diabólico cuando tengo una desadaptacion en la antena se apaga por roe al toque.  Y el nuevo todavía no se apagó!  Será que el nuevo abra que ajustar más la sensibilidad de la protección de roe.. Todavía no se toco para nada lo tengo hace una semana





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una buena sugerencia es agregar lo resistor de balanceo de 100 Ohmios prolijo a andar en RF y alta potenzias entre las conecciones de los cables de 50 y 75 Ohmios , la potenzia que ese resistor deve suportar sin problemas es la mitad de cada pallet. Caso un de los dos pallets desbalancear ( por algun motivo bajar su potencia de salida) o fallar totalmente (dañarse) lo resistor si encarrega de dicipar  ese desbalanceo o mismo la mitad de la potenzia generada por lo pallet bueno y garantiza que lo sumador no trabaje descasado (altas reflejadas).
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola amigo me explicaría como es la instalación de lo que usted nos indica. Por lo que noto usted sabe bastante sobre rf... Si o si los pallet tienen que ser iguales...o solo la protección. Claro está mi dos módulos son distinto habría forma de unirlos que debo cambiar del módulo derecho? Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola a todos , estimado conpañero Don yamilo12 lo resistor que aclaro  puedes mirar el aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/resistencias-rf-500w-carga-fantasma-130001/ , es lo resistor  de la foto a la  derecha . Ese resistor tiene dos terminales y el es totalmente ayslado de la base mectalica do punto de mira electrico pero de lo  punto termico hay una ceramica de oxido de berilio que garantiza la perfecta condución termica. Cada terminal de lo resistor es conectado entre las salidas o entradas del dibisor o sumador Wilkinson. Quanto as fotos de los amplificadores miro que uno es un clone del M31 y lo otro es  un clone peorado de lo premero y aun enpleya dos transistores recuperados , jajajajajajajajajaja. Caso los dos pallets tengan la misma ganancia , si pueden sener conbinados sin problemas . Asi los dos nesecitan sener ayustados para lograr eso (misma ganancia).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 27, 2015)

Buenas noches...les subo una foto de la caja que lleva el sumador de los m31 antes del filtro. lo que no se es si se calculan igual los cable y el final que se une a los dos rg11 no se suma...
Alguno q me saque la duda.
Gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 27, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Buenas noches...les subo una foto de la caja que lleva el sumador de los m31 antes del filtro. lo que no se es si se calculan igual los cable y el final que se une a los dos rg11 no se suma...
> Alguno q me saque la duda.
> Gracias.



Hola Ariel ,En este caso la trasformacion de impedancias se realiza en el acoplador que mostras,por lo tanto,las entradas y salidas estan en 50 Ohm,eso significa que los cables que van a los amplificadores,son lineas de 50 ohm cortadas a 1/2L de la fundamental.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 27, 2015)

Gracias por responder a mi duda...puede ser q por causa de este ultimo salte la protección de sobre carga en los ampli...si conecto de a uno funcionan biem.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola ariel,si, si las salidas de los amplificadores no estan balanceadas,se produce roe,lo que provoca que actue la proteccion. Lo ideal es poder hacer todas estas pruebas con el instrumental correspondiente.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola a todos , un meo de testear ese sumador es cargar las dos "entradas" con cargas de 50 OHmios prolijas a andar en VHF (100MHz). La "salida" conectamos a un medidor de ROE y ese a un excitador de baja potenzia (decenas de Watts).
La potenzia reflejada deve sener baja ( no mas que 5% de la directa) ,caso no las espiras de las dos  bobinas que conpoen el  sumador deben sener apretadas o afastadas esperimentalmente de modo bajar en lo maximo possible la medida de reflejada. 
Es muy inportant que los dos amplificadores lineares tengan misma potenzia de salida a sener sumadas  ( lo mas equalizada que possible) una ves que ese "sumador" no tiene agregado a su circuito  lo resistor de equalización o desbalanceo de 100 Ohmios con una dissipación igual a mea potenzia de salida .
Ese resistor es conectado entre los "vivos" (positivos)de las dos entradas ( el funciona balanceado) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mijael35 (Ene 24, 2020)

*H*ola*, *alguien me puede a*y*udar por favor*, *tengo un ex*c*itador*,* lo tengo en 8 *W*at*t* y una potencia 300 *W*at*t* m31 en la frecuencia 97.3 y *¿ *cómo saco la medida del cable que los une*,* cual es la formula si alguien me puede ayudar*?* *P*or*_*favor gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 24, 2020)

Si todo está como debería no debería llevar algo específico ya que solo es un cable de transporte y no de adaptación o sumador.

Si algo quieres calcular y hacer para quedarte tranquilo, 150/Fcia MHz x Factor de velocidad del cable que vas a usar para hacerlo(0.66 si es el coaxial común de aislante de plástico transparente por lo general, ese dato te lo da el fabricante del cable).

Si la distancia va a ser mayor de lo calculado entre los equipos, al resultado multiplicas por algún numero entero hasta que te de(2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, etc)


----------

